# Metropolis Ark 3 - Last Chance for Intro Special!



## OrchestralTools (Dec 8, 2017)

​*METROPOLIS ARK 3 - The Beating Orchestra* - is the third instalment in our epic orchestral series.

Is it percussion? Is it an orchestra? It is both but melted and refined into one: *A Percussive Orchestra.*​




*// METROPOLIS ARK 3 is the ultimate orchestral beat machine*
Giant machines are quiet compared to those huge taiko ensemble kits and drums of doom. Where other percussion libraries draw the line, we bring in a colossal orchestra which is treated like a percussion instrument. It combines an enormous rhythmically driven orchestra with the loudest and beefiest percussion instruments we have ever recorded. Team up the orchestra and the percussion to program complex and rich-sounding rhythmic patterns and gestures. To join these two parts properly, the recorded articulations match perfectly. Thanks to the consistency of articulations, you are able to play all the instruments easily together for instant rhythmic insanity.

*METROPOLIS ARK 3 - Screencast



// 3 trucks full of percussion instruments and 111 musicians were recorded*

8 orchestral sections (High Strings, Low Strings, String Quintet, Trumpet Ens, Horn Ens, Low Brass Ens, Low Woodwinds Ens, High Woodwinds Ens) with up to 47 articulations per section.

Taiko Ensembles and Taikos of all kinds and sizes, including a 60 inch monster Taiko, all played by WADOKYO, a renowned Taiko Ensemble well known in Europe.

A huge set of epic percussion ensembles and single instruments played by ElbtonalPercussion from Hamburg with their lineup of instruments in all ranges.

From very low drums, toms, snares, found percussion gongs, cymbals and wooden percussion, to the highest clicks and clacks – Metropolis Ark 3 is loaded with all of it.

We even added an ensemble of three sets of timpanis and a Cluster Staccato and FX Grand Piano.
*// Like all Metropolis Ark Collections*, Metropolis Ark 3 is recorded at the *Teldex Scoring Stage* in Berlin. Thanks to consistent mic setups and recording environment all Metropolis Ark Collections blend together perfectly. Metropolis Ark 3 is based on CAPSULE for Kontakt. Customize your workflow with CAPSULE.

Find the full Metropolis Ark 3 *http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_3.pdf (Articulation List)* here.


*



*
​*Metropolis Ark 3 is now available for attractive pre-order pricing:
349€ + VAT instead of 549€ + VAT. The pre-order ends with the release of Metropolis Ark 3 on December 21.

Deal for METROPOLIS ARK users
If you own Metropolis Ark 1, Metropolis Ark 2 or both, you get a 50€ discount on your Metropolis Ark 3 purchase.

Find all information on our product page.*​


----------



## JW (Dec 8, 2017)

Sweet! Congrats, OT!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 8, 2017)

The trailer is honestly so over the Top. Man..I have to give a like, it is hilarous and somehow impressive at the same time ..PS: KILLER SOUND!!!


----------



## rottoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds fantastic as always. As Alexander said, so over the top it's just inevitably awesome.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 8, 2017)

Incredible, and the added bonus for Metropolis ark owners is amaing - gonna listen to demos, but will probably buy. There is never enough PERKS right?


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 8, 2017)

AWESOME! orchestral tools always delivers. awesome trailer - unlike some recent trailers from other companys (hello eastwest) 

cant wait for the walkthrough of this!


----------



## blougui (Dec 8, 2017)

Beyond insanity 
That's what going for it after a BF spree would look like,I guess.And just before Christmas? Madness 
Impressive to say the least. Too bad for me I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds great, guys!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 8, 2017)

Loving the sound of this! The Perc is amazing!


----------



## mac (Dec 8, 2017)

Ensembles make me hot.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh wow assuming everything in that trailer is from the library this sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## SubsonicArtz (Dec 8, 2017)

No words for this....


----------



## Saxer (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice concept idea!


----------



## wbacer (Dec 8, 2017)

Well they got the descriptors right, this is definitely BEYOND anything else that I've heard. 
fff+++ but with a lot of detail.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 8, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Nice concept idea!



I don't understand what this is. Are there patterns or single instruments ? What are the repetitions ????

Must i program the lines or is it recorded in looped repetitions ???

Tempo synched ????


----------



## danielb (Dec 8, 2017)

Mmmm don't know what to think about it.. It sounds really great but... Let's wait the walk-through...


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 8, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> I don't understand what this is. Are there patterns or single instruments ? What are the repetitions ????
> 
> Must i program the lines or is it recorded in looped repetitions ???
> 
> Tempo synched ????



Thanks so much for all the great feedback sofar. We worked quite hard on this beast.

Most of the Collection are playable patches. Additionally we captured style specific repetitions from half notes to very fast 16th repetitions. You can switch them on the fly and they are synced to your host tempo.
Especially the slower reps like the half and quarter notes are offering a heavy vibe that I´ve never heared before.

Beside this huge amount of percussion instruments, our intention was to treat the Orchestra like drums or an percussive instrument. That´s why a lot of articulations like upbeats and those cluster staccatos are compatible with the drums of this Collection.

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## CorgiKing (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's hoping the percussion has the full dynamic range and aren't just 100-150% loud. If so, I'm in.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 8, 2017)

Be prepared for full dynamic range...


----------



## zolhof (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 8, 2017)

zolhof said:


>


hahaha I'm dying


----------



## Mystic (Dec 8, 2017)

Consider me sold.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 8, 2017)

My ears are ringing!


----------



## Fab (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow, very impressive promo video + the piece written for it!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 8, 2017)

Unbelievable!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Thanks so much for all the great feedback sofar. We worked quite hard on this beast.
> 
> Most of the Collection are playable patches. Additionally we captured style specific repetitions from half notes to very fast 16th repetitions. You can switch them on the fly and they are synced to your host tempo.
> Especially the slower reps like the half and quarter notes are offering a heavy vibe that I´ve never heared before.
> ...



Thank you very much for the response. Great. This is what i dreamed of : Tempo synched repetitions . That's what was missing in Metropolis and capsule : rythmics !!! Thanks a lot. Can't wait for the walkthrough !!!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Dec 8, 2017)

Congratulations OT, this sounds absolutely amazing! Excellent concept too!
And here I was thinking I was done buying new samples for 2017..


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes. I am on board with this Ark!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Dec 8, 2017)

Great stuff OT! Can’t wait to pick it up.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 8, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> And here I was thinking I was done buying new samples for 2017..



Living proof that an AA, SA/ Sample Anonymous Group could be possible. 

Weekly badges distributed soon.


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2017)

Very intriguing! Two questions:

1. Will there be video walkthroughs before the launch date?
2. Is all the material totally new or is any repurposed from other libraries (thinking of the playable orchestral articulations)?


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 8, 2017)

I have both MA1 & MA2 and when I use the email I registered both of them with I don't get the 50€ discount in basket. 

Am I missing something...


----------



## artomatic (Dec 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I have both MA1 & MA2 and when I use the email I registered both of them with I don't get the 50€ discount in basket.
> 
> Am I missing something...



Strange. It did give me the discounted price automatically after I entered my registered email. Suggest emailing OT’s support. All the best!


----------



## JW (Dec 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I have both MA1 & MA2 and when I use the email I registered both of them with I don't get the 50€ discount in basket.
> 
> Am I missing something...


There are two 'Add to Cart' buttons. Click on the one underneath where it says 'Metropolis Ark Users'. I'm assuming you clicked the other one. Apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## AR (Dec 8, 2017)

I was just passing Freiburg from a skitrip and was wondering what the heck @Hendrik-Schwarzer and his team is about to do? - I'm in on the pre-order.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 9, 2017)

I am an owner of Ark 1 but I'm also an owner of Inspire and I received an additional 50 dollar voucher for that. Can we use our other vouchers for this as well even though it's already discounted for Ark users? I while back I asked support about using it and they emailed me _back "yes, the vouchers will be applicable to pre-order pricings or sales."_
My voucher didn't work for me at checkout. I totally want to get this but waiting to use my voucher for the right time and seeing if there are additional savings.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm stunned! Sounds absolutely incredible, and the idea of using the whole orchestra as percussion is very interesting. I was ready to get just the percussion. This will go well with Ark I.

Btw, this is how you do trailers . Simple, presents the product, and surprises. Well done OT!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 9, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I am an owner of Ark 1 but I'm also an owner of Inspire and I received an additional 50 dollar voucher for that. Can we use our other vouchers for this as well even though it's already discounted for Ark users? I while back I asked support about using it and they emailed me _back "yes, the vouchers will be applicable to pre-order pricings or sales."_
> My voucher didn't work for me at checkout. I totally want to get this but waiting to use my voucher for the right time and seeing if there are additional savings.



Just wanted to drop a note that I asked Tobias (who is responsible for support/shop) if it is technically possible. I´m not completely sure how we set up the product in the shop but he will answer your question soon within the thread.
Normally combining two discounts at the same time is not possible but I think this time, as we have two separate products with their own "add to cart" buttons it could work straight after login.

Using your voucher on the regular MA3 Pre Order pricing should work without any problems. You´re also free to ask Tobias directly over [email protected].


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 9, 2017)

procreative said:


> Very intriguing! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Will there be video walkthroughs before the launch date?
> 2. Is all the material totally new or is any repurposed from other libraries (thinking of the playable orchestral articulations)?



Hey proactive,

1. Yes, there will be at least one extensive walkthrough before MA3 will be launched
2. Its all new recordings for this Collection.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## OT_Tobias (Dec 9, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I am an owner of Ark 1 but I'm also an owner of Inspire and I received an additional 50 dollar voucher for that. Can we use our other vouchers for this as well even though it's already discounted for Ark users? I while back I asked support about using it and they emailed me _back "yes, the vouchers will be applicable to pre-order pricings or sales."_
> My voucher didn't work for me at checkout. I totally want to get this but waiting to use my voucher for the right time and seeing if there are additional savings.



Hi!
Yes, the Inspire voucher works on top of the Loyalty Discount.
However, our shop sometimes refuses vouchers or rather messes up their spelling. That is the reason why we have email verification this time instead of using discount codes (like on MA2).
Can you please try again to use the BOI Voucher. If it does not work, email me at support(at)orchestraltools(dot)com and I'll look into it!


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 9, 2017)

I can buy it for 249 euros, right? If so it's irresistible.


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 9, 2017)

That is one amazing trailer, and I had a good laugh at the end - outstanding! Can't wait to give you my money.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 9, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi!
> Yes, the Inspire voucher works on top of the Loyalty Discount.
> However, our shop sometimes refuses vouchers or rather messes up their spelling. That is the reason why we have email verification this time instead of using discount codes (like on MA2).
> Can you please try again to use the BOI Voucher. If it does not work, email me at support(at)orchestraltools(dot)com and I'll look into it!


Very cool! Thank You Tobias. I'll get back to you if I need to and let ya know. Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about this product in the walk through. Looks fantastic!


----------



## midiman (Dec 9, 2017)

The trailer was great. Love those last two Brass crescendos at the very end. Want to hear more of that stuff! Metropolis II was so insanely good. Wait, Metropolis I was also insanely good. OK, that's it it, I will have to get ARK III too.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 9, 2017)

After my whining about the BF pricing for MArk2 I am very excited about MArk3, the sounds, the price and I also feel like the orchestra is a "bonus" here.

I need a walkthrough before the pre-sale deadline though


----------



## Mystic (Dec 9, 2017)

Now if only discounts stacked for owning both Ark 1 & 2


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 9, 2017)

Love the trailer. GOing to be hard to resist completing my Ark collection.


----------



## desert (Dec 9, 2017)

Walkthrough videos pls


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 9, 2017)

Walkthrough videos pls


----------



## midiman (Dec 9, 2017)

Mystic said:


> Now if only discounts stacked for owning both Ark 1 & 2



+1
Shouldn't owners of Ark I and II get a better deal then owners of just 1 of the Arks?


----------



## Consona (Dec 10, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Walkthrough videos pls


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 10, 2017)

midiman said:


> +1
> Shouldn't owners of Ark I and II get a better deal then owners of just 1 of the Arks?


299 instead of 549 does seem like a very good intro price whether or not you own one or two arcs, no?

(And, bear with me, if they had a complete-my-MArk collection, and you had bought both MArk1 and 2 at intro pricing, then it would be hard to justify a greater discount. That said, if you have bought MArk1 at 549 and MArk2 at 599 then... on one hand you would maybe deserve a special offer, but on the other hand you would obviously have so much money (or more money than sense) that the only thing you really deserve is my dry cleaning bill  )


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 10, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> 299 instead of 549 does seem like a very good intro price whether or not you own one or two arcs, no?
> 
> (And, bear with me, if they had a complete-my-MArk collection, and you had bought both MArk1 and 2 at intro pricing, then it would be hard to justify a greater discount. That said, if you have bought MArk1 at 549 and MArk2 at 599 then... on one hand you would maybe deserve a special offer, but on the other hand you would obviously have so much money (or more money than sense) that the only thing you really deserve is my dry cleaning bill  )



You make a very good point. We'll have to find something else to whinge about now.....


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 10, 2017)

Consona said:


>



Yes, can't decide without this.....walkthrough


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 10, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> Love the trailer. GOing to be hard to resist completing my Ark collection.



Would have liked a Choir section......missing it.....


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 10, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Would have liked a Choir section......missing it.....



Yeah me too..quadruple Fortissimo Screamers performed by an ensemble of Giants from Lord of the Rings..


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 10, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Yeah me too..quadruple Fortissimo Screamers performed by an ensemble of Giants from Lord of the Rings..



I smell.....next december ... MA4 : the choir orchestra ????!!!


----------



## tim727 (Dec 10, 2017)

midiman said:


> +1
> Shouldn't owners of Ark I and II get a better deal then owners of just 1 of the Arks?



That's a rather ridiculous position, IMO. The intro price of 350 euros already seems very generous. And the fact that they're even providing a 50 euro loyalty discount *at all* is nice. Doesn't it make more sense to be happy with the (relatively low) price you can get this library at rather than being unhappy that you're not getting it at a better price than the people who only own one Ark?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 10, 2017)

tim727 said:


> That's a rather ridiculous position, IMO. The intro price of 350 euros already seems very generous. And the fact that they're even providing a 50 euro loyalty discount *at all* is nice. Doesn't it make more sense to be happy with the (relatively low) price you can get this library at rather than being unhappy that you're not getting at a better price than the people who only own one Ark?


Yes, I am just glad to have the discount at all which OT didn't have to offer to anyone. As an owner of MA1 & MA2 I say if someone else can get in on the deal by only owning one of the two then the more the merrier.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2017)

What... no sampled shamisen?


----------



## procreative (Dec 11, 2017)

Not Orchestral Tools fault, but hate the way NI force users to update Kontakt if they want to buy new titles, cannot understand why they cannot give a bigger grace period before doing this.

Held off buying Thrill as most recent version only runs in 5.7.1 and I am not ready to risk updating until I know its 100% good.

Alternatively its a pity you cannot run more than one version of the Kontakt plugin at the same time (have tried and it wont recognise both, at least in Logic).

I have to decide whether its likely I will have updated by the time intro price ends...


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2017)

The reality is is you want to continue to use kontakt you're going to have to update at some point


----------



## rvb (Dec 11, 2017)

Is the walkthrough getting uploaded before the pre-sale ends? Thanks


----------



## tim727 (Dec 11, 2017)

rvb said:


> Is the walkthrough getting uploaded before the pre-sale ends? Thanks



Yes it is. They said they would upload a walkthrough prior to release (though they didn't state exactly when).


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 11, 2017)

tim727 said:


> Yes it is. They said they would upload a walkthrough prior to release (though they didn't state exactly when).


 This week i hope...


----------



## blougui (Dec 11, 2017)

They always do.You cannot miss this opportunity to show a tad more of your new product when you're such an important player with both premium libs & price tag.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 11, 2017)

procreative said:


> Not Orchestral Tools fault, but hate the way NI force users to update Kontakt if they want to buy new titles, cannot understand why they cannot give a bigger grace period before doing this.
> 
> Held off buying Thrill as most recent version only runs in 5.7.1 and I am not ready to risk updating until I know its 100% good.
> 
> ...


If it is worth anything, I put it off but my u/g to 5.7.1 a few weeks ago was totally painless (Sierra 10.12.6 and LPX 10.3.2).


----------



## procreative (Dec 11, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> If it is worth anything, I put it off but my u/g to 5.7.1 a few weeks ago was totally painless (Sierra 10.12.6 and LPX 10.3.2).



Good to know. I was talking generally as every time there is an update, there seems to be a new library that will only run with it. Eventually its a non-issue, but if you have a setup with Master/Slaves and VEP its a bit of a riskier thing to dive straight in.

But great new releases make that choice really tough.

I guess I am a bit less gung-ho since the 5.6.5 (I think) update that caused grief for some.


----------



## blougui (Dec 11, 2017)

You could always grab it till it's on pre-order sale and then install it further down the road, when the new Kontakt iteration is stable.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Yes, I am just glad to have the discount at all which OT didn't have to offer to anyone. As an owner of MA1 & MA2 I say if someone else can get in on the deal by only owning one of the two then the more the merrier.


Agreed.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Folks,

our first Metropolis Ark 3 demo comes from our friend Craig Sharmat.
Enjoy his really cool and brute-sounding piece called Meatball Surgery!
Except for one string patch from Metropolis Ark 1 everything in this demo is made with Metropolis Ark 3.


----------



## midiman (Dec 12, 2017)

tim727 said:


> That's a rather ridiculous position, IMO. The intro price of 350 euros already seems very generous. And the fact that they're even providing a 50 euro loyalty discount *at all* is nice. Doesn't it make more sense to be happy with the (relatively low) price you can get this library at rather than being unhappy that you're not getting it at a better price than the people who only own one Ark?



Tim727, since when asking a question has become grounds for attacking somebody and calling them ridiculous. People are allowed to disagree. But disagreeing, and calling me ridiculous are 2 very different things. Comments like yours make me never wan't to participate in this forum again.
I did not make any harsh statement. I did not attack anybody. I LOVE OT products and own quite a few of them. I asked a simple question. It seems that OT wants to re compensate loyal supporters of their previous products. Thus, I find it appropriate and pertinent to ask: Should people who buy two products get the same discount of people who bought 1 item? You can disagree with this - but calling it ridiculous is offensive. I think it is a logical and reasonable question to ask, and there is nothing offensive or ridiculous about it. This may very well be my last comment on this forum for while, as I don't want to have to respond to offensive comments like yours anymore. Au revoir.


----------



## midiman (Dec 12, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> No one is forcing you to buy it. The fact that they always have a significant discount for early adopters plus an extra $50 from existing Ark users plus (from what I gather) an additional $50 from the BOI purchase, it's a pretty significant savings.



Wow, another offensive comment. Did my question imply I was being forced me to buy ARK III? No it did not.
Since when asking a simple question on this forum became grounds for saying things like "Nobody is forcing you to buy it". It must be the "Trump" effect settling in, making people feel it is OK to lash out on others for no good reason. At the very least it sounds very unfriendly, not to say it is harsh and offensive. You won't see another comment from me on the forum, as I don't want to participate on a group with certain members like yourself who feel it is OK to jump in with unjustifiably rude statements like yours. Bye bye dcoscina.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 12, 2017)

Personal tip : When I feel a bit nervous, I usually watch that Ark 3 trailer. Works every time.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 12, 2017)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> our first Metropolis Ark 3 demo comes from our friend Craig Sharmat.
> Enjoy his really cool and brute-sounding piece called Meatball Surgery!
> Except for one string patch from Metropolis Ark 1 everything in this demo is made with Metropolis Ark 3.



Super demo...But would like to see how it was made...Still confused about the articulations....repetitions....are they looped ?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 12, 2017)

Words fail me.......


midiman said:


> It must be the "Trump" effect settling in, making people feel it is OK to lash out on others for no good reason.



Yup, that must be it.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 12, 2017)

midiman said:


> Tim727, since when asking a question has become grounds for attacking somebody and calling them ridiculous. People are allowed to disagree. But disagreeing, and calling me ridiculous are 2 very different things. Comments like yours make me never wan't to participate in this forum again.
> I did not make any harsh statement. I did not attack anybody. I LOVE OT products and own quite a few of them. I asked a simple question. It seems that OT wants to re compensate loyal supporters of their previous products. Thus, I find it appropriate and pertinent to ask: Should people who buy two products get the same discount of people who bought 1 item? You can disagree with this - but calling it ridiculous is offensive. I think it is a logical and reasonable question to ask, and there is nothing offensive or ridiculous about it. This may very well be my last comment on this forum for while, as I don't want to have to respond to offensive comments like yours anymore. Au revoir.



@midiman Honestly man this really wasn't meant as an attack. Over the last few weeks I've just noticed many posts which betray -- in my estimation -- a misplaced sense of entitlement to get loyalty discounts. It's a mindset which rather confuses and frustrates me. That said, perhaps I misperceived your position. And regardless of whether or not I misperceived your position, my comment probably would have been better left inside my own head ... so I apologize for that. Either way, no need to ditch VI-C over a simple comment! Now let's get back on topic and focus on our mutual excitement over this new library  

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

I think the amount of discount OT offer is completely their prerogative and so I would not complain per se about the amount of discount. But personally I do agree with midiman's sentiment.

I do think its curious to offer MA1+2 owners the same discount as owners of 1 title as its not conducive to encouraging people to buy all 3 and not rewarding loyalty. But its nothing new, other devs have made similar odd choices like this.

I suspect the more vociferous opponents of this philosophy [might] have a biased reason to be happy with things as they are?

But if the walkthrough is as good as the teasers suggest, it might in the end make no difference...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 12, 2017)

I own both Arks & Berlin Brass. Of course, I would have loved an extra discount, but this is honestly an already generous offer.

I can't complain, and I don't really like this race for who's gonna be the "most loyal customer", a trend that is becoming more and more present in this forum.

What if someone owns no Ark, or just one, but the complete Berlin Series ? He certainly is a "better" customer than I am.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 12, 2017)

The mentality is getting really annoying among people who use the "then don't buy it" response to a simple question and believing it has something to do with entitlement when no one was angry about the price point at all. I had mentioned originally about a further discount for people who owned both as an inquiry only because I saw some people were using another coupon to bring the price down further on a product that wasn't Ark related as part of a promotion and I figured it would be worth mentioning that people who own both Arks would appreciate the same type of loyalty deal. I will be buying the product either way.

To me, entitlement would be arguing that the price is too high and we DESERVE a larger discount and I've not seen anyone really do that here. I think most of us who are interested will be buying it regardless but it never hurts to ask; especially at this time of year when we have more money flying out the door than normal.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mystic said:


> The mentality is getting really annoying among people who use the "then don't buy it" response to a simple question and believing it has something to do with entitlement when no one was angry about the price point at all. I had mentioned originally about a further discount for people who owned both as an inquiry only because I saw some people were using another coupon to bring the price down further on a product that wasn't Ark related as part of a promotion and I figured it would be worth mentioning that people who own both Arks would appreciate the same type of loyalty deal. I will be buying the product either way.
> 
> To me, entitlement would be arguing that the price is too high and we DESERVE a larger discount and I've not seen anyone really do that here. I think most of us who are interested will be buying it regardless but it never hurts to ask; especially at this time of year when we have more money flying out the door than normal.



It's a perfectly valid and reasonable thing to inquire as to the extent of the discount one can get based on one's prior purchases with a given developer. Anyone -- myself included -- would do that. That's not the issue here. It was the other poster's usage of the word "shouldn't" that -- to me -- implied a sense of entitlement rather than an attempt to merely get a simple question answered. There's a difference between asking "do owners of both Arks get an additional 50 euros off" vs "shouldn't owners of both Arks get an additional 50 euros off". 

Again, I may have inferred incorrectly and if I did I sincerely do apologize. But that individual -- or any individual for that matter -- aside, there is no question that there are many on here who do have that sense of entitlement that I alluded to. It's something that made itself painfully obvious in the midst of the recent Black Friday deals. 

Once again, no disrespect was meant to you @Mystic or anyone else.


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2017)

tim727 said:


> implied a sense of entitlement



This is the kind of passive aggressive statement that frankly gets on my t*ts. I've noticed a trend round here for people to jump on anyone that poses a question on upgrades/crossgrades/loyalty discounts/pricing.

Why is it that when someone has a different viewpoint, its wrong or they have a "sense of entitlement"?

I have not seen much evidence of that here, most of those that have questioned this are merely expressing surprise that buying one title gets the same discount as two titles. Its OT's choice how they try to reward/entice customers completely.



tim727 said:


> There's a difference between asking "do owners of both Arks get an additional 50 euros off" vs "shouldn't owners of both Arks get an additional 50 euros off".



Why? Whats wrong with posing that question? Entitlement? Not really.

For the record I appreciate any kind of loyalty offer, but its not exactly entitlement to ask why no greater discount for owning two of the series as in my mind those that have two titles have probably contributed more to convincing OT to extend the series than those that wait until BF to buy one.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 12, 2017)

procreative said:


> This is the kind of passive aggressive statement that frankly gets on my t*ts. I've noticed a trend round here for people to jump on anyone that poses a question on upgrades/crossgrades/loyalty discounts/pricing.
> 
> Why is it that when someone has a different viewpoint, its wrong or they have a "sense of entitlement"?
> 
> ...



Again it all depends on the sentiment that led the person to make the comment. I'm not in his head, so I can't say for certain what was there. I explained why I perceived it as entitlement. Whether or not I actually perceived his sentiment correctly is another matter.

Just to reiterate, if someone did feel "owed" an added discount just because they purchased two Arks instead of one, that is literally the definition of a sense of entitlement. As in they feel "entitled" to more than what they're getting. I'm not saying that that person felt that way. That is how I originally read the comment but again, my reading of it may have been in error. That being said, I'm sure there are enough people that *do feel that sense of entitlement, and those people, in my opinion, are in the wrong. You may feel otherwise, as is your prerogative.

Edit: also this thread has already been derailed enough. I will cease to comment on this matter so that we can focus on the more pressing matter of discussing the actual library. Here's hoping a walkthrough comes out shortly


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, if there was a walkthrough available we could be talking about that instead! Demo songs are great, but I need to hear the individual instruments.

As an aside: I hope we can all treat each other with respect in these forums as if we were face to face. I think everyone is here with good will. I must admit that the first thought when seeing the discount was "People who bought both Arks don't get a bigger discount?" But then my second thought was "Oh well." I can see the merits of both sides. Hot tempers and tension in these forums serve no one and I don't want to see people getting upset here. Let's be positive here. (I avoid the political forums for this reason.)


----------



## tim727 (Dec 12, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Yes, if there was a walkthrough available we could be talking about that instead! Demo songs are great, but I need to hear the individual instruments.
> 
> As an aside: I hope we can all treat each other with respect in these forums as if we were face to face. I think everyone is here with good will. I must admit that the first thought when seeing the discount was "People who bought both Arks don't get a bigger discount?" But then my second thought was "Oh well." I can see the merits of both sides. Hot tempers and tension in these forums serve no one and I don't want to see people getting upset here. Let's be positive here. (I avoid the political forums for this reason.)



On that note, how awesome would it be if developers released walkthroughs on the same day that a library is announced  I can't really blame OT though, I'm sure they have tons on their plate.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 12, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Super demo...But would like to see how it was made...Still confused about the articulations....repetitions....are they looped ?



I’ve never done a walkthrough but be interested in figuring out how to do it.
That said I am currently displaced because of the fire surrounding Santa Barbara.
My internet access is my iPad. I think once OT does their walkthrough my demo will be more understandable. The only kind of tricky thing I did was extend ranges of certain instruments but that is easily done on the interface which I consider a great feature.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 13, 2017)

midiman said:


> It must be the "Trump" effect settling in, making people feel it is OK to lash out on others for no good reason.



Hey, can I try too?

"Let's not act like Donald Trump invented being an asshole."

How's that?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 13, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I’ve never done a walkthrough but be interested in figuring out how to do it.
> That said I am currently displaced because of the fire surrounding Santa Barbara.
> My internet access is my iPad. I think once OT does their walkthrough my demo will be more understandable. The only kind of tricky thing I did was extend ranges of certain instruments but that is easily done on the interface which I consider a great feature.


Great demo Craig. Sounds like Ark 3 brings a lot of new ways of making music to the table. Very excited about this release.


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions here friend. One, I also bought both Arks. Hence it would be in my best interest to also get an extra discount. Two, your "question" comes off as entitled or at the very least, somewhat ungrateful. You appear to be rationalizing it by claiming to simply be asking a question, but it smacks of entitlement and I'm not the only one who called poor form on it, yet you feel perfectly comfortable asking. A little social decorum would be nice, at least on their product release thread eh?
> 
> As for your little bit about Trump: whose behaviour is more indicative of the current administration ideology? Me, who appreciates that OT is giving a loyalty discount to everyone who owns either Ark, or you who appears to think he should get more of a discount off because you have both? Think about it. Oh, and that whole thing about jumping down people's throats for asking a question; sounds like a little projection. All I said was you don't have to buy Ark 3 and you come out guns a blazing with the Trump analogies. I became a Canadian citizen this past year because of him getting elected so please don't presume, ok?
> 
> Sorry OT, didn't mean to hijack your thread- congrats on the new release and I cannot wait for December 21st.



I think enough has been said about this, so I suggest we take this outside if you want to argue further (and I mean commercial forum unless you fancy a scrap in the car park).

I have to say despite your claims to the opposite, you are the one that is coming across very passive aggressive. Disagree all you like with his viewpoint but throwing around the old chestnut "entitlement" is a charged word that you KNOW is going to wind someone up. Confident you can sit back and claim "no offence intended" like most passive aggressives do.

Next time take a step back and think about what you post, why does it offend you so much for someone to muse on the level of discount so much?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 13, 2017)

procreative said:


> I think enough has been said about this, so I suggest we take this outside if you want to argue further (and I mean commercial forum unless you fancy a scrap in the car park).
> 
> I have to say despite your claims to the opposite, you are the one that is coming across very passive aggressive. Disagree all you like with his viewpoint but throwing around the old chestnut "entitlement" is a charged word that you KNOW is going to wind someone up. Confident you can sit back and claim "no offence intended" like most passive aggressives do.
> 
> Next time take a step back and think about what you post, why does it offend you so much for someone to muse on the level of discount so much?


I deleted both my posts and I would hope midiman will do the same re: his Trump post. Neither belong on this thread.


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Well put. I deleted both my posts re: this. My apologies to OT and once again, congrats on this terrific addition to a stellar series and product line.



No need to apologise to me. And thank you for getting my point, forums are so much harder to get points across in the tone they are intended as written text has no "voice" to draw the meaning.

Still very excited by what this product offers and cannot wait for a walkthrough...


----------



## lumcas (Dec 13, 2017)

Haven't scrolled through the whole thread so I apologize if it's been brought up before but is there a walkthrough in existence?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 13, 2017)

lumcas said:


> Haven't scrolled through the whole thread so I apologize if it's been brought up before but is there a walkthrough in existence?



Scroll through the whole thread and you'll find out 

(Ok, no walkthrough)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Folks,

we will soon release a detailed walkthrough for Metropolis Ark 3.
To sweeten the waiting time, enjoy Sascha Knorr's massive trailer music again.
It is exclusively made with Metropolis Ark 3.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 13, 2017)

Well I preordered. As long as it's not an just an atonal orchestra hit library with percussion sprinkled in (which I seriously doubt),I'll be happy. Snare drums sold me. Lots of bad snare drums around. These don't sound like paper!
Looking forward to the 21st! Got Ark 1 and 2 and love them so why the hell not?Besides, I know I'll want it later when it's $700.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2017)

You will get those atonal hits but lots of other things you can mold harmonically as you wish. The percussion is a massive in size with versatile performances and straight dynamic hits.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sweet! Thanks Craig!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 14, 2017)

midiman said:


> <snip...>It must be the "Trump" effect settling in, making people feel it is OK to lash out on others for no good reason. <snip...>


Yah, that's got to be it... I mean it's not like anyone was ever rude or impolite on the Internet before 2016... sorry, couldn't resist...   

...oh and back OT... I'm holding out for the walk-thru then probably 5 minutes later my wallet will be €299 lighter...

p.s. I don't know if this has been asked before but what if I own MA1 & MA2 do I get a...


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 14, 2017)

Gentlemen, please keep your political comments to yourselves or go rant in the off topics section. We're talking about a really cool library here and you're "harshing my mello".


----------



## benmrx (Dec 14, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Gentlemen, please keep your political comments to yourselves or go rant in the off topics section. We're talking about a really cool library here and you're "harshing my mello".



I would say Metropolis Ark 3 is ALL about 'harshing the mello'.lol.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 14, 2017)

benmrx said:


> I would say Metropolis Ark 3 is ALL about 'harshing the mello'.lol.



I know but It was nicer to use that phrase rather than 'shut yer bleedin' pieholes'


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 14, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> ...oh and back OT... I'm holding out for the walk-thru then probably 5 minutes later my wallet will be €299 lighter...


Ain't that the truth. Not sure I can wait for the walkthrough though. I'm worried about missing the pre-order deadline when it gets this close. Oh wow, I see what you did there, OT.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 14, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Ain't that the truth. Not sure I can wait for the walkthrough though. I'm worried about missing the pre-order deadline when it gets this close. Oh wow, I see what you did there, OT.



I have a feeling they'll come out with it on Monday. Any later would really be cutting it pretty close as the lib comes out next Thursday.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## galactic orange (Dec 14, 2017)

Not that I expect it to be anything less than stellar. But there are a lot of orchestral articulations and perc instruments covered and I've got to hear as much as possible from low dynamics to high to know what I'm getting.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't need a walkthrough to trust OT's quality, but I would love to watch it to hear all the tasty new sounds  I'm confident we'll see one very soon. Probably next week.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 15, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I don't need a walkthrough to trust OT's quality, but I would love to watch it to hear all the tasty new sounds  I'm confident we'll see one very soon. Probably next week.


Too late for me. Just bought Balkans after watching the walkthrough....Fantastic. Had no time to wait and wait and wait. Now i' ve got my vst. MA3 is for....next year maybe...or not...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 16, 2017)

@zimm83 : _"Patience is the companion of wisdom." (Saint Augustin) 
_


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 16, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> @zimm83 : _"Patience is the companion of wisdom." (Saint Augustin) _



You' re right man.....but.......


----------



## Consona (Dec 16, 2017)

Still no walkthrough? Trailer Strings sale ends in 2 days so it would be nice to be able to compare these two products before the sale is over.

Anyway, what are those Repetitions Half/Quarter/8th/16th articulations? Is it something like staccato, spiccato type of sound?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 16, 2017)

Consona said:


> Still no walkthrough? Trailer Strings sale ends in 2 days so it would be nice to be able to compare these two products before the sale is over.



Today.. started as saturday, and it is still saturday


----------



## gjelul (Dec 16, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I don't need a walkthrough to trust OT's quality, but I would love to watch it to hear all the tasty new sounds  I'm confident we'll see one very soon. Probably next week.




This has nothing to do with trust and the next week has come and gone.... 

I own a few of their libraries, including M1 + M2, and before considering M3, would have liked to see a walkthrough so that I'm convinced this is not overlapping with other OT collections I've already paid for. And also to make an informed decision about something that I'l have to pay for and that I am hoping to actually use and get its $ worth. 
The trailer -- that is expected to sound amazing, as it does -- sure, got my attention. However, it is not enough. 

3 days left to the pre-order period - I don't know how others feel, but If you're asking for my support in purchasing you have to support my decision making process too. There is a lot of developers out there -- and we're lucky the bar has been raised a lot in past few years -- as they compete for our $. I do not believe that the world is going to end if I don't purchase X or Y library, there is plenty of alternatives out there already and 6 months from now if not earlier something else will come out that will be the next cool thing.

To have a pre-order special without a 'walkthrough' feels like e pretense game.
No walkthrough... ok. How about a trial 'lite version'? Not that either. The black and white trailer film looks great! But if there was time and resources to shoot a traler black and white film, why not do a quick presentation? I do indeed expect to see a bit more information displayed about the new product.

Again, I've spent thousands of $ in OT collections and I really do like what OT does. However, for every OT there is a Spitfire, for every Spitfire there is a CineSamples, for every Cinesamples there is a VSL... and so on and so on. It's unfortunate to see some developers step on their humility as time goes by.

Anyways... OT lovers (like me) let's hear it


----------



## danielb (Dec 16, 2017)

Maybe they didn't totally finished the library and they're in a rush  hopefully we'll see it on monday and have some hours to decide...


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 16, 2017)

gjelul said:


> This has nothing to do with trust and the next week has come and gone....
> 
> I own a few of their libraries, including M1 + M2, and before considering M3, would have liked to see a walkthrough so that I'm convinced this is not overlapping with other OT collections I've already paid for. And also to make an informed decision about something that I'l have to pay for and that I am hoping to actually use and get its $ worth.
> The trailer -- that is expected to sound amazing, as it does -- sure, got my attention. However, it is not enough.
> ...


A walkthrough into a glimpse of how the the trailer was made and programmed would be amazing to see, with some isolations of sounds. Just a wish!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2017)

gjelul said:


> This has nothing to do with trust and the next week has come and gone....
> 
> I own a few of their libraries, including M1 + M2, and before considering M3, would have liked to see a walkthrough so that I'm convinced this is not overlapping with other OT collections I've already paid for. And also to make an informed decision about something that I'l have to pay for and that I am hoping to actually use and get its $ worth.
> The trailer -- that is expected to sound amazing, as it does -- sure, got my attention. However, it is not enough.
> ...




You wanna hear it from a REAL OT lover??? Whiny little babies are everywhere these days!!! Spending sooooo much energy on blather... We don't care if you don't preorder... OT DOESN'T care if YOU support them.... YOU presume tooooooo much! They are doing just fine without your cynicism and presumptions spewed above... Any halfway intelligent human knows OT will extend if they are late... Blather everywhere in a day of riches beyond our wildest imaginations just a few years ago. Patience, humility, and respectful discourse...where has it gone? MEMEMEisms run 

OT is quite likely rather busy right now... doing REAL stuff, like getting bugs quashed and vids ready... Have they ever not done so? OY~


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 16, 2017)

... So this is going to be one of these threads ?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 16, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> ... So this is going to be one of these threads ?


It's like first rule of this forum. "Be careful when discussing libraries or developers, someone might jump on you because of feeling like you insulted his/her mom."


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 16, 2017)

Err... The trumpets sound amazing!


----------



## gjelul (Dec 16, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You wanna hear it from a REAL OT lover??? Whiny little babies are everywhere these days!!! Spending sooooo much energy on blather... We don't care if you don't preorder... OT DOESN'T care if YOU support them.... YOU presume tooooooo much! They are doing just fine without your cynicism and presumptions spewed above... Any halfway intelligent human knows OT will extend if they are late... Blather everywhere in a day of riches beyond our wildest imaginations just a few years ago. Patience, humility, and respectful discourse...where has it gone? MEMEMEisms run amok.
> 
> Blather... whiny ass blather....and you call yourself an "OT lover"??? human race seems to be full of it these days. People whining to hear themselves whine! Take some of that wasted energy and do something meaningful to help the world. Sorry if I sound a little harsh but really!!! Get a grip...
> 
> OT is quite likely rather busy right now... doing REAL stuff, like getting bugs quashed and vids ready... Have they ever not done so? OY~




Dude... you need to get out in the sunshine a little bit.
It's just samples we're discussing - but since you can't but make it personal I suggest you get a life and chill if you can.
But maybe you're incapable of that...

Peace out.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 16, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> It's like first rule of this forum. "Be careful when discussing libraries or developers, someone might jump on you because of feeling like you insulted his/her mom."



LOL...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 16, 2017)

I can't wait to hear more of the solo taikos. Especially that huge one. OT made a great move to include not only large ensembles, but also individual instrument hits. These things are going to sound great in Teldex. Way to go, OT!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 16, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You wanna hear it from a REAL OT lover??? Whiny little babies are everywhere these days!!! Spending sooooo much energy on blather... We don't care if you don't preorder... OT DOESN'T care if YOU support them.... YOU presume tooooooo much! They are doing just fine without your cynicism and presumptions spewed above... Any halfway intelligent human knows OT will extend if they are late... Blather everywhere in a day of riches beyond our wildest imaginations just a few years ago. Patience, humility, and respectful discourse...where has it gone? MEMEMEisms run amok.
> 
> Blather... whiny ass blather....and you call yourself an "OT lover"??? human race seems to be full of it these days. People whining to hear themselves whine! Take some of that wasted energy and do something meaningful to help the world. Sorry if I sound a little harsh but really!!! Get a grip...
> 
> OT is quite likely rather busy right now... doing REAL stuff, like getting bugs quashed and vids ready... Have they ever not done so? OY~


This is a problem. Everything about this post is nothing more than insulting. Maybe you like to throw away money at every whim but many of us are far more careful about what we spend our money on and for good reasons. You can be a supporter of a company you love and still be careful about buying products you may not need instead of blindly tossing money at them every time a new product comes out and circlejerking about how it's the greatest thing in the world; especially when we've heard very little of the actual product.

Do us all a favour and leave this forum. We don't need people like you insulting everyone because you like to toss money around like it's candy while others are more careful.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 16, 2017)

_*We don't care if you don't preorder.*.. OT DOESN'T care if YOU support them..._

Actually, I just really saw this -- mentioned above on the reply -- and am wondering if this guy works for Orchestral Tools, speaks for Orchestral Tools, or if this type of approach is indeed a way how Orchestral Tools conducts business.

I'd be very surprised if OT had anything to do with this guy or these type of comments, but then he's speaking in the 'WE" as in "we at OT" manner.

Interested to see what OT would have to say...


----------



## Mystic (Dec 16, 2017)

gjelul said:


> and am wondering if this guy works for Orchestral Tools, speaks for Orchestral Tools, or if this type of approach is indeed a way that Orchestral Tools conducts business.


He doesn't. He's a plugin collector who attacks anyone who doesn't agree with his point of view judging by his post history.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 16, 2017)

Mystic said:


> He doesn't. He's a plugin collector who attacks anyone who doesn't agree with his point of view judging by his post history.



Never read his posts before. Makes sense...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't know if this will shed any light on what's in the library. As far as orchestra, it is a different approach from ARK 1 or 2 or really any other library I have. As far as percussion , it is a huge library but do you need it if you have Ark 1? Well Ark1 is tiny compared to the vast amount of percussion in Ark 3. Need is also a relative term. There is no cross pollination to Ark 1 but how much percussion does one really need to get a job done? A lot will depend on personal view point and work flow and what other libraries you have that could have similar drums. That said the internal performances of Ark3 percussion (no loops except held rolls) is appealing.


----------



## procreative (Dec 16, 2017)

I am sure OT will put up a walkthrough before the intro ends, if they don't its then a case of how much you want to risk buying blind.

I made this mistake with another developer based in USA, and vowed never to make that mistake again. Even the best developers sometimes release libraries that while not disasters are not quite what you thought they were.

Those of us that have large collections already have to be careful not to buy libraries that cross over what we already have. There are only so many epic drums, epic strings etc.

What intrigues me, which I hope will be explained are the repetitions patches. Something as useful as Action Strings perhaps but with a better production ethic, that enables livelier rhythmic passages than is possible than standard short articulations.

Still feel there is a lot of uncharted stuff aimed at smeared sections playing super fast where some of the players are slightly out of time. The kind of thing you get in runs patches. Most the the playable runs patches to me just sound odd...


----------



## Consona (Dec 16, 2017)

Wait, what? I thought Vastman's post was an ironic joke or something. He really meant it? Like seriously?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> Even the best developers sometimes release libraries that while not disasters are not quite what you thought they were.



This library has a different approach so while it may be great for some, others may not take to it. I did not take to it until fooling around with it for about 10 mins and then it kicked in.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 16, 2017)

Where are your priorities people?
In six months there will be a thread "When will OT have a sale so I can get Ark 3?"
I pre ordered with a little bit of risk. I mean I am an incompetent musical hack. I'm atonal when I'm not trying to be. Why would I need an atonal hit library when I can just mash all the keys? Libraries can inspire (what a great name for a library that would be), or get me to try things I usually wouldn't try.
Most of you have two kidneys. Sell one.
I look at it this way, from what little I know, I probably wouldn't spend $700 on this library down the road, but at 350 smacks, what the hell.
Speaking as a drummer, you can't have too many drums.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I don't know if this will shed any light on what's in the library. As far as orchestra, it is a different approach from ARK 1 or 2 or really any other library I have. As far as percussion , it is a huge library but do you need it if you have Ark 1? Well Ark1 is tiny compared to the vast amount of percussion in Ark 3. Need is also a relative term. There is no cross pollination to Ark 1 but how much percussion does one really need to get a job done? A lot will depend on personal view point and work flow and what other libraries you have that could have similar drums. That said the internal performances of Ark3 percussion (no loops except held rolls) is appealing.


Craig,

Can you elaborate on the non-percussion patches? I have both Arks, Inspire, both Symphobias, Albion, etc. I don't really care too much for the percussion. I have a ton of that also. Are the tonal sounds "must haves"? There are some pretty big sounding patches in Ark 1. 

Any insight would be appreciated.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 16, 2017)

I think the art list on the OT page might be more clear but I'll give it a try. There are reps of many divisions and individual lengths, stacs, portato, there are crescendos, decrescendos, clusters, clusters with reps of many divisions and these go across all the sections...strings high and lo, brass hi and lo, winds high and low and a horn ensemble. It is broad in stroke as it is not individual instruments generally but sections. There are flutter tones with divisions for winds...a bunch of other goodies. All of it recorded very nicely, it is pretty inspirational to work with (at least it was for me). One of ways the library struck me was almost like I was working with micro phrases so the library is malleable enough but the phrase quality helps the realism. At times the approach reminded me a bit of 8dio's approach (Think Loure's) but OT certainly has their own spin and detail in approach and sounds. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 16, 2017)

​


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 16, 2017)

gjelul said:


> This has nothing to do with trust and the next week has come and gone....



Uh, what do you mean the next week has come and gone? It's sunday here, probably still sunday in every country in the world at this hour yet, and the developers live in Germany... the next week has just begun, and I don't suspect we'd see a walkthrough posted on weekend hours.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 17, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Uh, what do you mean the next week has come and gone? It's sunday here, probably still sunday in every country in the world at this hour yet, and the developers live in Germany... the next week has just begun, and I don't suspect we'd see a walkthrough posted on weekend hours.



That was a joke with a smiley 

And you're right, it's still Sunday on this planet.
At the end of the day it's really not important what / when or if they do a walkthrough or not - and on Monday the planet will still turn (another joke).


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey everyone, to answer the most asked question: Walkthrough is nearly done and will be posted tomorrow. 

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 17, 2017)

gjelul said:


> That was a joke with a smiley
> 
> And you're right, it's still Sunday on this planet.
> At the end of the day it's really not important what / when or if they do a walkthrough or not - and on Monday the planet will still turn (another joke).



Oh it looks like Monday will be doing something  I'm excited to hear as much as anyone.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 17, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey everyone, to answer the most asked question: Walkthrough is nearly done and will be posted tomorrow.
> 
> Best, Hendrik



Awesome. Looking forward to it and thanks!


----------



## gjelul (Dec 17, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey everyone, to answer the most asked question: Walkthrough is nearly done and will be posted tomorrow.
> 
> Best, Hendrik




+1


----------



## Tekkera (Dec 17, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You wanna hear it from a REAL OT lover??? Whiny little babies are everywhere these days!!! Spending sooooo much energy on blather... We don't care if you don't preorder... OT DOESN'T care if YOU support them.... YOU presume tooooooo much! They are doing just fine without your cynicism and presumptions spewed above... Any halfway intelligent human knows OT will extend if they are late... Blather everywhere in a day of riches beyond our wildest imaginations just a few years ago. Patience, humility, and respectful discourse...where has it gone? MEMEMEisms run
> 
> OT is quite likely rather busy right now... doing REAL stuff, like getting bugs quashed and vids ready... Have they ever not done so? OY~


.....what is wrong with you, where did life go wrong?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Folks,

we are sorry that we kept you on tenterhooks.
Metropolis Ark 3 is very extensive, it contains a lot of exciting stuff to show.
With the walkthrough we wanted to give you a really detailed insight into our brand new epic collection, so it took some time to finish.
But now: Lie back and enjoy the Metropolis Ark 3 walkthrough.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 18, 2017)

wish I had the multis when doing my demo, I see now why it took so long to get the walkthrough as they were still working on the lib. Also why it took me ten minutes to get my head around the lib. With the multis it would have been instant.


----------



## cola2410 (Dec 18, 2017)

I've pre-ordered before but damn, now I feel more into OT than ever...


----------



## milesito (Dec 18, 2017)

Dang...a one of a kind. I’m in


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 18, 2017)

That's just awesome. Congrats, OT !


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 18, 2017)

Be careful, watching this walktrough can be expansive.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 18, 2017)

Quote of the day "there is no reason to be overwhelmed by all this content"  but I am!


----------



## jules (Dec 18, 2017)

This is huge ! This ark thing is getting better and better.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 18, 2017)

Just finished the walkthrough. Will be ordering this afternoon


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 18, 2017)

This library needs to ship with a box of Depends adult diapers... OT , once again, has derailed my Xmas shopping list. Awesome.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 18, 2017)

Yep, seems like that Lego Death Star is gonna have to wait...


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2017)

Those orchestral arts are superb, finally some energetic stuff! Well done, havent even got to 2nd minute of walkthrough and can tell this is right up my street...


----------



## stargazer (Dec 18, 2017)

This is what a walkthrough should be like!


----------



## JW (Dec 18, 2017)

Outstanding job with the walkthrough. Really shows the potential of the library. I'm in! Congrats again, OT!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 18, 2017)

Much respect, OT. This is a stress reliever for the stressed composer.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow....., this library is pure, orchestral insanity..., in the absolute best way possible! Well done OT, well done indeed!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 18, 2017)

WOW! WOW! WOW!

this is really cool......

there goes the Holiday budget


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't recall hearing this described in the walkthrough, is there one single FFF dynamic layer for all the traditional orchestra patches, or some that offer crossfading?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2017)

SOUND! WOW!


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 18, 2017)

On a plane to Big Sky Montana, don't even need to watch (totally will!) based on these exciting reactions. Thanks OT


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 18, 2017)

Well that killed me. I am now officially DEEP in debt. Eish. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Arviwan (Dec 18, 2017)

What a walkthrough !!! I think i wet my underwear ... .
I pre-ordered it a few days ago, but now i'm awaiting thursday like a madman !!!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 18, 2017)

Pre-ordered today, based upon the walkthrough. So darned impressive. And thank you for the loyalty discount OT ... it helps!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 18, 2017)

YES!


----------



## wbacer (Dec 18, 2017)

Noah would be proud.


----------



## Breaker (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't think I will have any time for commercial music projects of the next 6+ months, but oh boy do I now want this!

Just too bad it will make all the percussion in MA1 & MA2 redundant.

EDIT: And it seems I have maxed out my SSD's as well


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 18, 2017)

cadenzajon said:


> I don't recall hearing this described in the walkthrough, is there one single FFF dynamic layer for all the traditional orchestra patches, or some that offer crossfading?



Most of the articulations offers several dynamic layers, except of the dynamic samples like crescendos, decrescendos.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 18, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Most of the articulations offers several dynamic layers, except of the dynamic samples like crescendos, decrescendos.


What about RR?


----------



## SirKen (Dec 18, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> What about RR?



Detailed RR info is on the PDF below
http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_3.pdf


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 18, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Most of the articulations offers several dynamic layers, except of the dynamic samples like crescendos, decrescendos.


It's hard to tell from the bombastic walkthrough since they stay mostly at high volume and the GUI for multis doesn't show crossfading details. What's the typical lowest dynamic for spiccato/tremolo/repetition orchestral patches? (It sounds like many of the drums are sampled with quite a wide dynamic range, but I'm more curious about the other instrument sections.)


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 18, 2017)

SirKen said:


> Detailed RR info is on the PDF below
> http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_3.pdf


ah, Thank you!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 18, 2017)

Larger than life EPIC! 
Nice touch with the plastic tubes :--)


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2017)

Those repetitions are like A**ion Str**s on steroids, nothing like real played rhythms. Fanbloodytastic!! And those slurry arts are great as are the clusters. Can see all this turning up on a History channel doc...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 18, 2017)

procreative said:


> Those repetitions are like A**ion Str**s on steroids, nothing like real played rhythms. Fanbloodytastic!! And those slurry arts are great as are the clusters. Can see all this turning up on a History channel doc...



Yeah where everyone freakin dies.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Yeah where everyone freakin dies.



Yeah well as John Cleese said "don't mention the war!".


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, I gotta say, the walkthrough blew me away.

Man, those clusters sound really good. Insanity. The whole thing sounds great too, ofc. Definitely gonna be playing with the Low Brass Diminuendo patches on a daily basis just 'cause I have an uncontrollable obsession with Cimbassi and Contrabass Bones.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 18, 2017)

Man the conversion of Euros to dollars is killing me. Even with the two discounts i get it's still just shy of 300 bucks after the conversion. Do you know how many hookers you can buy with $300? Especially if you're OK with really ugly ones? Ok, well I don't know either but I bet it's a lot...  

Curse you Orchestral Tools and you're sampling genius. Ark 4 better come with a Playmate of the month.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 18, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Man the conversion of Euros to dollars is killing me. Even with the two discounts i get it's still just shy of 300 bucks after the conversion. Do you know how many hookers you can buy with $300? Especially if you're OK with really ugly ones? Ok, well I don't know either but I bet it's a lot...
> 
> Curse you Orchestral Tools and you're sampling genius. Ark 4 better come with a Playmate of the month.


How did you get that? Best I see is 299 euro.. about 352 in usd.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 18, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> How did you get that? Best I see is 299 euro.. about 352 in usd.




He's a drummer


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 18, 2017)

Breaker said:


> EDIT: And it seems I have maxed out my SSD's as well



Oh lord, yes, I see to be getting close... what is the final installed size of MArk3?


----------



## Jaap (Dec 18, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> How did you get that? Best I see is 299 euro.. about 352 in usd.



The people who bought OT Inspire got a voucher (2 actually) and one can be used in combi with the loyalty discount.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 18, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Oh lord, yes, I see to be getting close... what is the final installed size of MArk3?



115 GB (58 GB compressed). By the way, not trying to be a dick but the size of a lib can _always_ be found on the product page for that lib on the developer's website. Just something to keep in mind for future reference.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 18, 2017)

Great walkthrough... still missing Hendrick‘s Voice though :(


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 18, 2017)

tim727 said:


> 115 GB (58 GB compressed). By the way, not trying to be a dick but the size of a lib can _always_ be found on the product page for that lib on the developer's website. Just something to keep in mind for future reference.


I read that on the product page - but it doesn't clearly state the installed size - normally you need double the amount of space during install so the numbers seem topsy turvy here. Is it 115 or 58 installed?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 19, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I read that on the product page - but it doesn't clearly state the installed size - normally you need double the amount of space during install so the numbers seem topsy turvy here. Is it 115 or 58 installed?



its 58 GB installed. We are using the compressed sample format for Kontakt. 
Quality is the same like uncompressed.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 19, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> its 58 GB installed. We are using the compressed sample format for Kontakt.
> Quality is the same like uncompressed.


Tx


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 19, 2017)

Stunned after watching the walktrough , couldn't resist preordering. It's a huge library, and there's nothing like it.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2017)

Watched the walkthrough aaaaaannd...... pre-ordered! Thanks for the loyalty discount, OT. Otherwise, I couldn't have purchased. Phenomenal sounding library. The 21st is going to be so much fun. The possibilities of combining elements from all the Arks is impressive.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, a library that actually values clusters and even rhythmic cluster patterns. They are so damn useful, I don't know why they haven't been sampled more.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 19, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Larger than life EPIC!
> Nice touch with the plastic tubes :--)


blue man group level


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow the walkthrough was stunning. I'm amazed how easily the multi patches can give you out of this world epicness straight out of the box!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 19, 2017)

Jaw droppingly amazing. Exceeds my expectations. Can't wait for Dec 21


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 19, 2017)

GORILLA said:


> blue man group level


My fave patch was big tube #2!


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 19, 2017)

cluster repititions...... *OMG!!!!!!*


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 19, 2017)

My question for today is ... why, oh why, isn't it Thursday yet?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 19, 2017)

Purchased on pre-order but won't be able to play until after I'm home from holiday, whenever that is. Nonetheless, very excited for my return  It's basically all the things I love and use in my writing style; rhythmic, percussive strings, epic percussion, and blastissimo brass.

Hoping everyone else really enjoys it on launch


----------



## Welldone (Dec 19, 2017)

Does anybody know how much ram you need to load the multis? I couldn't find any information about the recommended specs for Ark 3.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 20, 2017)

Welldone said:


> Does anybody know how much ram you need to load the multis? I couldn't find any information about the recommended specs for Ark 3.



@Welldone I don't believe OT publishes recommended specs for specific libs, but here are their general recommended specs:

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_system_requirements.html

If you're interested in the exact RAM requirements for specific multis, you should be able to glean that from the walkthrough video if you haven't seen that yet:



Do keep in mind though that in most cases I believe that probably only the default initial two mic positions are loaded (close and tree I believe), so if you were to load all mic positions obviously you can multiply the RAM requirements by at least two.


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 20, 2017)

As a non-ARK owner, how much overlap is there in the drum sections between this and the other 2. I already have a lot of percussion, and that seems to be a major focus?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 20, 2017)

What a great sounding hall Teldex is!


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello, At what time GMT does the pre-order special price stop please ? Anyone knows for sure ? thanx !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2017)

Britpack50 said:


> As a non-ARK owner, how much overlap is there in the drum sections between this and the other 2. I already have a lot of percussion, and that seems to be a major focus?



Very little, the other arks have a small amount of percussion, this one is a focus.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 20, 2017)

Damnit. For the third year in a row I tried to convince myself I didn't strictly need this years edition of Metropolis Ark.
For the third year in a row, I failed. Why, oh, why do you keep hitting us with excellence just before christmas every year, OT? :D


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Pre-ordered after the amazing walkthrough


----------



## Maxfabian (Dec 20, 2017)

Me to! I don't need it but it sounds sooooooo nice. couldn't resist...


----------



## lumcas (Dec 20, 2017)

How do I find some nice human being here who would explain to my poor little kids that their dad is a sample junkie and Santa won't come this year? Preordered


----------



## Welldone (Dec 20, 2017)

tim727 said:


> @Welldone I don't believe OT publishes recommended specs for specific libs, but here are their general recommended specs:
> 
> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_system_requirements.html
> 
> ...




Hi Tim727,

Thanks a lot that you took the time for this detailed reply! I appreciate it very much, even if your answer confirms my concern that Ark 3 will use a loooot of ram.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 20, 2017)

lumcas said:


> How do I find some nice human being here who would explain to my poor little kids that their dad is a sample junkie and Santa won't come this year? Preordered



Explain that next Christmas they'll get biiig presents, because you'll make a lot of money with this library next year.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you... for believing in our vision


----------



## tim727 (Dec 20, 2017)

Welldone said:


> Hi Tim727,
> 
> Thanks a lot that you took the time for this detailed reply! I appreciate it very much, even if your answer confirms my concern that Ark 3 will use a loooot of ram.



My pleasure. Glad I could help


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 20, 2017)

The video didnt show that much the string section as the perc and brass/winds. for spicc and longs are the other ARCs better? and this is more for cluster fx and perc?


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 20, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> The video didnt show that much the string section as the perc and brass/winds. for spicc and longs are the other ARCs better? and this is more for cluster fx and perc?



There doesn't seem to be any strings longs in Ark3. The goal of this library seems to be a multitude of shorter note durations that mosaic better into repetitive phrase building. Ark1 has nice strong string sustains, and Ark2 has nice soft ones.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> There doesn't seem to be any strings longs in Ark3. The goal of this library seems to be a multitude of shorter note durations that mosaic better into repetitive phrase building. Ark1 has nice strong string sustains, and Ark2 has nice soft ones.


The strings should all blend well with each other. I hope someone who is more productive than I am would be willing to whip up some demos with strings combined from the different Arks ...after the release, of course.

Which leads me to this: It's the afternoon of the 21st in my time zone. I'd like to be able to at least start the download process before heading off to work tomorrow (which will be the morning of the 22nd here). But careful! Not too early because if the whole thing downloads I might not make it to work.


----------



## AVaudio (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow. The walkthrough! Playable clusters are insane, I feel sorry for session musicians, this is clearly taking away from them some of the things you still needed a real orchestra for. And the sound...


----------



## stixman (Dec 21, 2017)

BRING..IT...ON....


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2017)

Preordered ! It's been one year without buying a new sample library. Last one was Ark 2 

Living in the middle of nowhere, I hope to have it downloaded by February.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 21, 2017)

So the release is scheduled for today (21th)?


----------



## rvb (Dec 21, 2017)

Every time I get a new message notification on this thread I secretly hope it's the announcement of the release and that MA3 is available to download. Can't wait!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 21, 2017)

You can have your new toys on Christmas Day like all the other boys and girls - you impatient little tyke.

Of course that's only if you have been good this year - if not - well......


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 21, 2017)

Unnecessary bump, just to make your heart jump


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2017)

*It's now available to download*, soon I hope.


----------



## rvb (Dec 21, 2017)

mac said:


> *It's now available to download*, soon I hope.


Haha


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 21, 2017)

METROPOLIS ARK 3 is released!
Everyone who purchased during the pre-order period will receive their download link in the next hours.
Have fun folks!

For everyone else, we offer an attractive intro price of just 399€ + VAT.
This offer ends on January 31.

We wish you all Happy Holidays!
All the best from the whole Orchestral Tools Team


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2017)

Let’s do this, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 21, 2017)

It's here !


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 21, 2017)

Got the code, downloading!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy downloading, everyone !
Took me nearly 5 minutes just to re-download the Continuata app. This is gonna be a loooooong Christmas.


----------



## stixman (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2017)

It's not as mammoth as previous Arks so it should be ok. I don't expect my code until later as I was late to this party. Sounds fabulous though and I disagree with the post where they say there's not a lot of regular string arts. I think there are a lot of tonal variations


----------



## Ron Kords (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh no - just remembered it's Continuata - took me an age to download Ark 1 as it kept stopping after each section.... :-(

Could be an up all night job ....


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 21, 2017)

Ron Kords said:


> Oh no - just remembered it's Continuata - took me an age to download Ark 1 as it kept stopping after each section.... :-(
> 
> Could be an up all night job ....



Send them a mail to report it, sometimes they have a newer beta version of Connect available that performs better but that is not yet available for public download.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 21, 2017)

just finish download it. Now I have to wait to get back to home in two hours...  
happy downloading to everyone


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 21, 2017)

zewolfx said:


> just finish download it. Now I have to wait to get back to home in two hours...
> happy downloading to everyone


How is that possible?:O


----------



## Ron Kords (Dec 21, 2017)

Pschelfh said:


> Send them a mail to report it, sometimes they have a newer beta version of Connect available that performs better but that is not yet available for public download.


Thanks!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I'm on part 3 of 31... grab some popcorn, boys. This is gonna take a while.

Luckily I'm getting decent speeds.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 21, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> How is that possible?:O


just a fast dedicated fiber line at work...


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 21, 2017)

2/3 of the way through, didn't start all that long ago. There, I jinxed it. It'll throttle down and freeze any minute now.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 21, 2017)

Boy oh boy what a sound.... I think I never had so much instant gratification with any out of the box sounds when loading up those multis. Played through half of them, but this is just amazing. Thanks Orchestral Tools and enjoy your holidays and the best wishes for the new year!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 21, 2017)

zewolfx said:


> just a fast dedicated fiber line at work...


Congrats, you just made the whole forum hate you out of pure jealousy.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2017)

zewolfx said:


> just a fast dedicated fiber line at work...
> 
> 
> Mystic said:
> ...


Well, not everyone...


----------



## VinRice (Dec 21, 2017)

Downloading... quite good speeds actually. Perfect distraction for Christmas day when all the 'family fun' gets a bit too much.


----------



## rap_ferr (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried on 5.6.8?

I know it says you need 5.7.1, but just in case...


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 21, 2017)

rap_ferr said:


> Has anyone tried on 5.6.8?
> 
> I know it says you need 5.7.1, but just in case...


Yes, it doesn't work with 5.6.8. I had to update.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

Downloading now. I'm surprised how fast it's going.


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone have issues with Continuata? Anytime I download with it, not just this product, there's always issues. I have to reboot the computer or pause and resume because it stops downloading. I basically have to babysit the download or it could just be sitting idle 4 hours not doing anything. I turn off my virus protection ,I run the application in administrator mode. Any suggestions?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

I hope there isn't a problem. I clicked download and had to leave for work!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I hope there isn't a problem. I clicked download and had to leave for work!


No problems on my end.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes Continuata can be a chore. It USUALLY works, but like many others, I find myself baby sitting it....but in this case, it appears well worth it, heh.


----------



## rvb (Dec 21, 2017)

The percussion sounds hilariously good, I keep laughing while going through all these patches.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 21, 2017)

rvb said:


> The percussion sounds hilariously good, I keep laughing while going through all these patches.



Right? I just took a "little" break from working (I worked at home today) to give the lib a test drive. Two hours and three pairs of pants later I can't believe how ridiculously good this library is ...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm jealous (out of money)...


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 21, 2017)

rvb said:


> The percussion sounds hilariously good, I keep laughing while going through all these patches.


 I can only imagine you playing the patches and laughing like this:


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 21, 2017)

I mean, really, this is a totally sick library. Inspiring. Just an epic sound. Really redefined niche, ha ha ha.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 21, 2017)

Did anyone else's download slow to a complete crawl about six hours ago? I had downloaded about 80% of the library in the first six hours, but then the speed dropped way, way down. At the rate it has been running since then, I calculate it will finish around the middle of next week (literally).

EDIT: never mind! After posting this, I had the idea to pause the download and then resume it, and then the speed came right back up to what I was getting earlier. Continuata has been quite good for me in the past ... this is the first time I've had a complaint about it, but evidently it was possible (at least for now) to convince it to perk back up again.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Did anyone else's download slow to a complete crawl about six hours ago? I had downloaded about 80% of the library in the first six hours, but then the speed dropped way, way down. At the rate it has been running since then, I calculate it will finish around the middle of next week (literally).


About six hours ago is when I saw my download at about 2/3 of the way through. This was after about an hour of downloading so I hope the same thing hasn't happened on my download.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 22, 2017)

so,i installed the library (downloaded and unzipped from continua connect app) but it does not show in my kontakt player 5.7.3 on Mac 10.13.2
i open native access and the library is installed on a external drive but the install button is greyed out. Library also can be seen in the kontakt/options/database pathway

any help appreciated


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

GORILLA said:


> so,i installed the library (downloaded and unzipped from continua connect app) but it does not show in my kontakt player 5.7.3 on Mac 10.13.2
> i open native access and the library is installed on a external drive but the install button is greyed out. Library also can be seen in the kontakt/options/database pathway
> 
> any help appreciated



Library is hidden perhaps. In KONTAKT go to options menu, then in the libraries tab, make sure the library box is marked.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Library is hidden perhaps. In KONTAKT go to options menu, then in the libraries tab, make sure the library box is marked.


thanks it wasnt there but i got it to work.thanks again! that took awhile lol


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Can I trash RAR files that have already been installed in the Continuata Connect installer while later RAR files are still being installed? I'm running dangerously close on SSD space as the RAR files are being installed.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Can I trash RAR files that have already been installed in the Continuata Connect installer while later RAR files are still being installed? I'm running dangerously close on SSD space as the RAR files are being installed.


Try moving them to another drive instead.. if the install fails and you need to reinstall you would need them again


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the download speed is a continuata issue not OT’s. By the way I always get about 80 Mb/sec. with OT. Took about couple of hours this time for the whole thing.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Try moving them to another drive instead.. if the install fails and you need to reinstall you would need them again


That worked. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Try moving them to another drive instead.. if the install fails and you need to reinstall you would need them again



I may have spoken too soon. After 3 hrs of trying, I still haven't successfully installed MA3. I'm not sure if moving RAR files after they installed (but before later RAR were finished installing) could have caused the issue or not.

I started a separate thread about my install problems here:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...3-multiple-kontakt-issues.67611/#post-4168366

No response from OT support after 2.5 hours.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

GORILLA said:


> thanks it wasnt there but i got it to work.thanks again! that took awhile lol


How did you get it to work? Like you, I also don't see MA3 listed in that Libraries options list for hiding/showing.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> I may have spoken too soon. After 3 hrs of trying, I still haven't successfully installed MA3. I'm not sure if moving RAR files after they installed (but before later RAR were finished installing) could have caused the issue or not.
> 
> I started a separate thread about my install problems here:
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...3-multiple-kontakt-issues.67611/#post-4168366
> ...



Problem solved here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...iple-kontakt-issues.67611/page-2#post-4168469


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

With Continuata I am getting normal DL speeds of 32-40mb/s but... after downloading all night and everything lighting up green, it is re-downloading a few of the chunks - maybe some error checking process in the unpacking?

So, from being <100% DL - 97% install> when I woke, I am < 98% 1%> :(
But you know Xmas can wait


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> With Continuata I am getting normal DL speeds of 32-40mb/s but... after downloading all night and everything lighting up green, it is re-downloading a few of the chunks - maybe some error checking process in the unpacking?
> 
> So, from being <100% DL - 97% install> when I woke, I am < 98% 1%> :(
> But you know Xmas can wait


Argh error with #28, downloading it for the 4th time...


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Argh error with #28, downloading it for the 4th time...


Oh faaak, and again error unpacking #28 at 84%. I think my only option is to ask OT for a separate DL of #28 :(
I could do without really but ah


----------



## noises on (Dec 23, 2017)

Happily downloaded in 24 hours on sleepy african adsl. My 1998 Yamaha ex5 controller is chuffed with itself generating lofty bombardment to my monitors by virtue of the extreme velocity range of this library.....my first OT product. Bye bye to tone poem projects for a while.


----------



## stixman (Dec 23, 2017)

Went smoothly for me apart from having to pause then resume so very happy here


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 23, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Oh faaak, and again error unpacking #28 at 84%. I think my only option is to ask OT for a separate DL of #28 :(
> I could do without really but ah



I had a similar problem until I cleared up some disk space. Unpacking eats up more temporary disk space. Rather than report it is out of space, Continuata kept trying to download the same RAR over and over. Hope this helps.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 23, 2017)

Just finished integrating Ark 3 to my orchestral template.
Went from less than 300 tracks to 621.

I feel dirty.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 23, 2017)

Luke W said:


> How did you get it to work? Like you, I also don't see MA3 listed in that Libraries options list for hiding/showing.


i opened the native access app....went to MA3 and click the grey words add library>>>select path to the folder BEFORE the Ark III folder and the install text turned blue lol... I was selecting the Ark III folder for a hour and it never worked, even though the text says select folder you have unzipped MA 3 in.


----------



## JW (Dec 23, 2017)

I must be one of the rare few who’s never had a problem with continuata. Smooth download. Took less than 3 hours. Now I’ve got to put this BEAST in my template! I love this library. This will be fun to use!


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 23, 2017)

My experience with Continuata this time was so bad I'm thinking about not downloading large libraries again. It must have crashed at least 15 times and took my download so long because it would crash and I wouldn't know for hours so I had to babysit it. But soooo worth it.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 23, 2017)

aaaaaaaaAAAAAARRRRGH, I just discovered this thread now and missed out on the presale. DRATS!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 23, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> I had a similar problem until I cleared up some disk space. Unpacking eats up more temporary disk space. Rather than report it is out of space, Continuata kept trying to download the same RAR over and over. Hope this helps.


Yes, that helps. I'd left less than 3gb free. That would explain it


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 23, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> aaaaaaaaAAAAAARRRRGH, I just discovered this thread now and missed out on the presale. DRATS!



Nope. I just went to the site and it's been extended until some time in January.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 23, 2017)

maestro2be said:


> Nope. I just went to the site and it's been extended until some time in January.


The price is up by 50 euros, as the product is already released. Still a good deal!


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> The price is up by 50 euros, as the product is already released. Still a good deal!



Yea that's a good price. It looks like owners of the other Arks get an additional 50 from that 399 making it still the full intro discounted prices for them.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 25, 2017)

HY, can anyone confirm that those articulations are in the library :

String quintet : 

Sustain 3RRs
Tremolos
Tremolo Swells Long
Tremolo Swells Short
5th Chords
Major Chords
Minor Chords
Flageolet Sustains 3RRs
Flageolet Tremolos
Glissando Beds Major
Glissando Beds Minor
Glissando Beds Pentatonic Scale


I don't see a walkthrough that shows those special string quintet articulations. They are listed in
the .pdf but are they really in the final library . Thanks a lot .


----------



## Breaker (Dec 25, 2017)

That is a mistake. I guess they used the MA2 articulation PDF as a template and those articulations were accidentally left there from the MA2 "Correns Harp a6"

http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_2.pdf


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 26, 2017)

Breaker said:


> That is a mistake. I guess they used the MA2 articulation PDF as a template and those articulations were accidentally left there from the MA2 "Correns Harp a6"
> 
> http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_2.pdf



Ok. Thanks....Didn't think about that. Thanks.


----------



## procreative (Dec 26, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> String quintet :
> 
> Sustain 3RRs
> Tremolos
> ...



Now that would make some interesting variations, would love to hear strings playing glissando beds...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 26, 2017)

Can you tell me what is in the TM percussion patches ???? What is tempo synched ??? The hits ? Don't see that in the walkthroughs . Or are the articulations TM ? Thanks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 26, 2017)

All the TM patches allow you to manually adjust the lenght of a sample (for exemple, shorten a crescendo to make it exactly 1 bar long, depending on your BPM). Almost all the single articulation patches (if not all) have a TM counterpart.

The tempo-synced stuff is all the repetition patches (Regular and Cluster for all orchestral sections).


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> All the TM patches allow you to manually adjust the lenght of a sample (for exemple, shorten a crescendo to make it exactly 1 bar long, depending on your BPM). Almost all the single articulation patches (if not all) have a TM counterpart.
> 
> The tempo-synced stuff is all the repetition patches (Regular and Cluster for all orchestral sections).



Ok thank you very much. But for the Percussions ? What sort of articulations have tm ?? Thanks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 26, 2017)

@zimm83 : Basically everything 

See the complete file structure here :
http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_metropolis_ark_3_fs.html


----------



## tim727 (Dec 26, 2017)

Has anyone been able to actually use the TM patches successfully? When I try to apply time stretching I get weird pops/clicks/distortion that make those patches completely unusable. Wondering if that's happening for everyone or if there's something messed up on my end.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 26, 2017)

Bought first day...having been woohoo impressed with M1&2 that I didn't think twice! I've been way too busy so i haven't even downloaded it yet but just fired up my OLED and Daniel James just blew me away with his M3 livestream... this may very well be a generational leap forward for anyone focusing on impactful music... I'm quite blown away listening to what he gets to after 1.5 hours in from opening M3 and starting his 3.5 hr live stream!


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 26, 2017)

Love the library! Only issue is my cluster Tympani multi is Cluster f....ed. There are no samples mapped to it. The single articulations all work so the samples are in the pool and I batch resaved. Still no sound, no lit keys except for the key switches and no sounds mapped in Kontakt 's editor. I can't be the only one...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 26, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Love the library! Only issue is my cluster Tympani multi is Cluster f....ed. There are no samples mapped to it. The single articulations all work so the samples are in the pool and I batch resaved.



https://www.vi-control.net/community/threads/metropolis-ark-3.65730/page-11#post-4168788


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> @zimm83 : Basically everything
> 
> See the complete file structure here :
> http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_metropolis_ark_3_fs.html



Oh thank you very much.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> https://www.vi-control.net/community/threads/metropolis-ark-3.65730/page-11#post-4168788


Thanks! That sure fixed it.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

just wanted to drop a note that we have to update our webshop at January, 1. Since today it´s possible to buy MA3 with the existing Metropolis discount and any other voucher (like the BO Inspire voucher) in combination. Technically that will not be possible from January, 1. If you are planning to use the Intro-Special in combination with another voucher I would like to recommend you to do this before January, 1.

It will be anyway possible to buy MA3 in combination with any other voucher next year BUT in this situation, please contact us via support (at) orchestraltools.com

We will do that manually then.

*Please note* that we can´t do payouts afterwards! After January, 1, please contact our support if you want to use an additional voucher.

Thanks guys!

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Per K (Dec 30, 2017)

Just had my 20:th crash trying to install MA3 using continuata's POS software. It manages to crash both downloading files and unpacking .rar files.

Unacceptable


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 30, 2017)

Per K said:


> Just had my 20:th crash trying to install MA3 using continuata's POS software. It manages to crash both downloading files and unpacking .rar files.
> 
> Unacceptable


Can you manually download?


----------



## Per K (Dec 30, 2017)

Got it installed by using the individual .rars in the folder, but file number 26 is corrupt.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 31, 2017)

Per K said:


> Got it installed by using the individual .rars in the folder, but file number 26 is corrupt.


I had this with #28 and it turned out that more HD space was needed than advertised during decompression-and my SSD was full. After freeing up space and using the manual DL link in the purchase email, I DL'd the one corrupt file then went back to Continuata which verified/unpacked/installed everything. 

(Tx to OT for the quick email help)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 31, 2017)

Per K said:


> Got it installed by using the individual .rars in the folder, but file number 26 is corrupt.


Delete the file it would be downloaded again when you start connect again


----------



## Per K (Dec 31, 2017)

fixed it with the manual downloads.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey, I was hoping to purchase this. I already have ARK1 and ARK2 but when purchasing it and followign the instructions to select the lower Add To Cart option, there is no option to select United Kingdom and also the web site won't give me my additional 50Euros discount. 
Does anyone know if there is a voucher code for existing ARK1 / 2 owners?

Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 6, 2018)

I hate to break it to you but we are still in the EU - so you need to pick that option......


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 6, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I hate to break it to you but we are still in the EU - so you need to pick that option......


Hi Mikeybabes. Thanks and appreciate your help. So, yes I tried that but still doesn't give me my additional 50Euros discount (ie. a total of 349 Euros). Any ideas?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 6, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Sustain 3RRs
> Tremolos
> Tremolo Swells Long
> Tremolo Swells Short
> ...


I was a bit dissapointed aswell...

The library is great though. But those would have been fantastic...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 6, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi Mikeybabes. Thanks and appreciate your help. So, yes I tried that but still doesn't give me my additional 50Euros discount (ie. a total of 349 Euros). Any ideas?



Oh - I didn't realise that you had a 50 euro voucher.

The OT chaps posted a while back that the new website couldn't handle the voucher, and if you wanted to use one you should email support they will sort it all out for you.



Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> just wanted to drop a note that we have to update our webshop at January, 1. Since today it´s possible to buy MA3 with the existing Metropolis discount and any other voucher (like the BO Inspire voucher) in combination. Technically that will not be possible from January, 1. If you are planning to use the Intro-Special in combination with another voucher I would like to recommend you to do this before January, 1.
> 
> ...



(Edit: If you speaking about the 50 euro discount if you already own Ark I or ARK II, to the best of my recollection that offer expired on 31/12/17 - but it would be worth checking with them).


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hey, I was hoping to purchase this. I already have ARK1 and ARK2 but when purchasing it and followign the instructions to select the lower Add To Cart option, there is no option to select United Kingdom and also the web site won't give me my additional 50Euros discount.
> Does anyone know if there is a voucher code for existing ARK1 / 2 owners?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jon


Did you use your Metropolis Ark 1 or 2 serial number as a voucher code to qualify for the discount deal?


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 6, 2018)

The voucher is your serial number to either Ark I or II ...as stated on the Met Ark III page.


----------



## devonuk (Jan 15, 2018)

I love OT products and purchased Ark 3, but their installer is a total nightmare :( I get the same issue each time. The Connect app hangs halfway during the install process and there's no way of resetting it (well, not to my knowledge). I don't have this issue with other libraries that use Connect, but always with OT. I've manually downloaded everything, so let's see if it works ...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 15, 2018)

weird. I have no issues with their installer and haven't installing a lot of their products. and I have MA1, MA2, MA3, Sphere, BB, BOI....


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 16, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi Mikeybabes. Thanks and appreciate your help. So, yes I tried that but still doesn't give me my additional 50Euros discount (ie. a total of 349 Euros). Any ideas?





All sorted now by using a different browser (Chrome) which correctly displayed the web page, allowing me to use my ARK1 serial number to get the discount. ARK3 sounds great in 5.1


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 1, 2018)

Last Chance!

Our Metropolis Ark 3 Intro Price Offer ends today!
Tomorrow, on February 2, the price will change from 399€ + VAT to 549€ + VAT.
Take advantage of this unbeatable offer!

Find all information on our product page:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/metropolis_ark_3.php


----------

